# No wiring diagram. Need help!



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

trujennifer said:


> Hello. Just wondering if I'm overthinking this or not since there is no wiring diagram. Am I just connecting to U1, V1, and W1 on my motor terminals. It's wired in wye for 3 phase.


High Wye U1V1W1.... No wiring diagram.. Pecker head or nameplate doesn't show?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## trujennifer (Oct 28, 2018)

Nothing on the nameplate for that. It's a vacuum pump motor.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

How many leads does that motor have? Have a picture of the nameplate? Can it be wired low and high voltage? What voltage do are you going to run on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Ctsparky93 said:


> How many leads does that motor have? Have a picture of the nameplate? Can it be wired low and high voltage? What voltage do are you going to run on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree.....if we know how many leads there are, what they relabeled, what voltage is on the nameplate and what the supply voltage is, we can ensure that it will be connected correctly. 

Without the above, we're shooting in the dark........


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Did you look inside the cover? Rarely do you see a motor with nothing. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## trujennifer (Oct 28, 2018)

Don't know the supply voltage yet. I will put my meter on it in the morning.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Thats a single phase motor not 3 phase


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

looks like that motor was wired to 230v single phase judging by the jumper between the red and black wire. You can google lafert for a pdf on basic single phase wiring.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

He’s right, that’s a single phase motor, not 3 phase.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

European specs, too.

Made in Italy, but of course.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

The capacitor is a good sign that it's not 3 phase.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jennifer
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Not that I need a wiring diagram for just about any motor. Most of the time I just use the EASA book. But I did look in Lafert's web site in case they had something nicer than EASA for single phase and I didn't find anything on there. I was looking in the generic information (FAQ, product information) though not for a specific motor.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I found a wiring diagram searching on a piece of the part number. Nothing special just shows how to wire hi and low voltage and how to reverse rotation.









That should be the correct diagram

Reversal of the shaft rotation is accomplished by swapping the start winding leads marked “A” and “C” per the diagram below.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Nameplate says motor is 3 phase. I agree it needs to be hooked up 1 phase as is. I have seen this before they use the cap as the third phase same as a phase convertor.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Please see this link. I'm closing this thread. Your account is still good.
So go fill out your profile....Thanks

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/attention-new-members-required-profile-fields-258186/


----------

